# Rita Ora - is seen shining bright in a dress arriving to The Weeknd's New Years party in Beverly Hills, 01.01.2020 (5x)



## Bowes (2 Jan. 2020)

*Rita Ora - is seen shining bright in a dress arriving to The Weeknd's New Years party in Beverly Hills, 01.01.2020*



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## redbeard (2 Jan. 2020)

:thx: für Rita!

Wer sind denn die beiden Hübschen neben ihr?


----------



## Punisher (2 Jan. 2020)

verdammt scharf


----------



## Patrickppp (3 Jan. 2020)

Kann man lassen! Vielen Dank.


----------

